# parrot fish eggs



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

yesterday i went to clean out the tank..... 
so i pulled out my parrot fish`pot and i saw these little spots inside of it, well needless to say they were eggs. So i put the pot back in really quick, and the stupid boy fish bit me.... but anyway.... they didn't eat them after that riot.... they aren't fungused eggs.... they look like they are fetile.... so hopefully they will hatch.... dad patrols the area and takes care of the eggs.... mom kind of got kicked out of the house.... but sometimes he will let her in.... 
I hope i get fry!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Are these real parrots?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, are they? Got all excited when I first read it. But am guessing they are fake parrots ... not many have pots big enough for parrots ... just a guess though. Would love to see piccies of parrot eggs. Not fake parrot eggs though.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

dwarfpike, you should see the size of some of the pots and clay pipes in the 800 :lol: Full grown oscars swim through them with ease :lol:

Sorry to derail blue_convicts...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You DO know your 800 is the exception, right man?? RIGHT??? :lol:

But trying to be somewhat on track ... he said parrot fish instead of parrot cichlid, so am thinking blood parrot's.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well seeing as we're the only two in this conversation I'm thinking you're right :lol:


----------



## Quintin (May 3, 2008)

Whats the difference? Im a noob in terms of fish, maybe post me a picture of each?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*Quintin* - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=518 is the profile for the parrot cichlid ... sometimes called "true parrot" though I'm trying to lead the revolution to just call it the parrot cichlid!!! 

Bloodparrot's are a manmade created fish, a mix of three species in a test tube orginally, though now are bred like normal cichlids. You can always google them, I dislike hybrids/trispecific fish so won't most links to them here. :lol:


----------



## Quintin (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification on that.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone know where to get parrot cichlids? I've never seen em' for sale.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, I breed them.... Just kidding :lol: I wish I did, they're beautiful cichlids :thumb:

And Dwarfpike, I'm right there with ya :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*LJ* - normally you have to special order them online ... they are very rare in nature to begin with, and hate each other so rarely do collectors find many at the same location. Hence their rarity and expense.

*TFG* - Heh ... too many pretty real cichlids ... but I think we might have scared off the OP with our parrot cichlid talk!! :lol:


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

no they're blood parrots here's a pic....
http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk70 ... 401064.jpg


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

less then 1% of male Blood parrots are fertile, the female will lay eggs and they will protect them, but fry is more then very unlikely.


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

if they can't have babies i am going to put in my boy convict... he seems to breed with anything and everything...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, like a typical convict, but just a warning, a lot of hybrid haters on this site, so expect some negative feedback from your last post.


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

ahh... parrot fish are hybrids anyway... i like them, they aren't hurting anything so.... 
haha last convict i had wouldn't breed with any other fish than his wife..... but this one....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't really have anything against hybrids, Lord knows I've got a few here... And I've got the perfect fish for you blue, it's an 8" male grey convict ish looking fish. He's gigantic, but very aggressive... I'll try and get a pic of him tonite. He was a rescue...


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

lol here's my con, my parrot is only like 4 1/2 inches 
http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk70 ... 400991.jpg


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey fish guy, when are you gonna get those pics


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, sorry... I'll go down right now and take a few pics of him :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, here he is:

















And here's a shot of him in his quaranteen tank, a 20H for size comparison:


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

he's a nice fish, pretty big too!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

He's mamouth! thanks!


----------

